# Déclarer la TVA avec Firefox sous Mac



## Pépé Disney (20 Juin 2008)

*TUTORIEL : Comment télédéclarer et télérégler sa TVA sur le site www.impots.gouv.fr avec Firefox ?*

*Il est tout à fait possible d'utiliser le service de télédéclaration de TVA en se passant de logiciels payants moyennant quelques manipulations.*

De nombreux messages dans divers forums montrent qu'il y a un besoin d'éclaircissements sur la possibilité de télédéclarer la TVA avec un autre système d'exploitation que Windows et donc avec un autre navigateur qu'Internet Explorer.

Les prérequis mentionnés sur le site des impôts (Déclarer sa TVA par internet) indiquent que seules les configurations «Windows / Internet Explorer» sont compatibles avec la TéléTVA.
Vous noterez au passage que Vista, Serveur 2008 et Serveur 2003 n'étant pas cités, il est possible d'envisager que ces systèmes d'exploitation ne soit pas supporté (humour !) ; une autre hypothèse serait plutôt de penser que la page, n'ayant pas fait l'objet d'une mise à jour, indique des prérequis d'une autre époque (humour aussi !).

Les utilisateurs de Mac sont pour le moment mis à l'écart («_Les machines MAC ne peuvent pour l'instant pas accéder à ce service_») et les utilisateurs de Linux ne sont même pas mentionnés !
Vive le logiciel libre ! 
Rappelons cependant que l'obligation de télédéclarer n'est pas fondée sur le hardware ou le software mais basée sur le chiffre d'affaire de l'entreprise.

Dans ce tuto, il y a aussi *quelques prérequis* :

  1- Firefox (version 2.0 et suivantes) doit être installé (www.mozilla-europe.org) ;

  2- Si vous avez un problème quelconque d'installation des pilotes de votre certificat (sur clé USB ou sur carte) avec votre système d'exploitation, ce tuto ne vous aidera pas. Contactez l'autorité de certification qui vous délivré votre «certif» ou cherchez sur un forum ;

  3- Si votre certificat personnel est installé dans un autre navigateur que Firefox ou dans le trousseau de votre système d'exploitation, à charge pour vous de procéder à une importation dans Firefox ;

  4- Pour simplifier, il sera toujours fait référence au *menu «Préférences» de Firefox* sachant que :
     - sous Linux il se trouve dans le menu «_Edition / Préférences_»,
     - sous Mac OS, il se trouve dans le menu «_Firefox / Préférences_»,
     - et que sous Windows, il s'appelle «_Options_» et se trouve dans le menu «_Outils_».

*I- Définir un mot de passe principal (MPP)*
Firefox protège avec un mot de passe unique l'ensemble des certificats et couples login/mot de passe utilisés lors de vos navigations.

*Manipulations :*
  1- Allez dans le menu «_Préférences_» / onglet «_Sécurité_» et cochez la case «_Utiliser un mot de passe principal_»,
  2- une fenêtre vous propose une double saisie de votre MPP ainsi qu'un indice de mesure de la qualité (qui augmente avec le nombre de caractères, l'utilisation conjointe de majuscules et de minuscules et de chiffres), validez
  3- accessoirement, cochez la case «_Enregistrer les mots de passe_» si vous voulez que Firefox mémorise les mots de passe que vous utilisez sur certains sites.

Dorénavant Firefox vous demandera le MPP dès qu'un site nécessitera l'utilisation d'un certificat ou d'une authentification.

Si jamais vous avez oublié votre MPP, tapez cette URL (_chrome://pippki/content/resetpassword.xul_) afin de le réinitialiser.
*ATTENTION : tous les certificats, logins et mots de passe enregistrés seront définitivement perdus  après cette manipulation. Vérifiez auparavant que vous avez une sauvegarde de votre certificat*.

*II- Installer les certificats dans Firefox*

*II-1- Installer le certificat personnel dans Firefox*

Pas grand chose à dire. Il suffit de suivre la procédure indiquée par votre autorité de certification (à noter qu'il existe depuis l'an dernier un certificat gratuit sur le site des impôts).
Pensez à faire une sauvegarde protégée par mot de passe de votre certificat , et stockez-la sur un support externe sûr ; cela pourrait vous être utile si votre /home/user disparaissait , si vous perdiez le mot de passe principal  ou plus simplement si vous vouliez télédéclarer sur le poste d'à côté !

*II-2- Installer la chaîne de certification*
(elle peut être aussi appelée «chaîne de confiance», ou encore «certificat de l'autorité et certificat racine»)

Il s'agit en fait d'indiquer à Firefox que votre certificat personnel est authentique, et pour cela le navigateur a besoin de connaître son ascendance (votre certificat a été émis par une autorité elle-même authentifiée auprès d'une autorité racine).

*Manipulations :*
  1- Vous trouverez la chaîne sur le site de votre autorité de certification, sous la forme d'un ou deux fichier(s) (format CER ou CRT) ;
  2- Soit elle s'installe seule dans Firefox après avoir cliqué sur un lien, 
      soit il faudra la télécharger (sur le bureau) puis l'importer en passant par le menu «_Préférences_» / onglet «_Avancé_» / onglet «_Chiffrement_» / bouton «_Afficher les certificats_» / onglet «_Autorités_» puis bouton «_Importer_» ;
  3- Dans les 2 cas il faut cocher les cases «_Confirmer cette AC pour identifier des sites Web_» et «_Confirmer cette AC pour identifier les utilisateurs de courrier_».
Pour vérifier à posteriori ce dernier paramétrage, sélectionnez le certificat dans l'onglet «_Autorités_» des «_Préférences_» et cliquez sur le bouton «_Modifier_».

*Problème pour le certificat gratuit des impôts :*
Le site www.impots.gouv.fr ne fait aucune référence à un certificat racine ou une chaîne de certification pour authentifier le certificat gratuit ; il va falloir téléphoner pour demander où il est caché !

*II-3- Si vous utilisez plusieurs certificats personnels*

Il est possible que vous ayez plusieurs certificats personnels installés dans votre profil ; un pour crypter votre courrier, un pour vous connecter à un site sécurisé (intranet, impôt sur le revenus ...) et bien sûr votre certificat pour la TVA.
Dans ce cas il faudra sélectionner l'option «_Me demander à chaque fois_» qui se trouve dans l'onglet «_Chiffrement_» afin que Firefox vous propose de choisir dans la liste des certificats celui qui doit être utilisé.

*III- Autoriser les pop-ups*

Afin de ne pas être assailli de fenêtres de publicité et autres messages lors de la navigation, il est recommandé d'activer le blocage de ces fenêtres «surgissantes».
Le problème est que le site de télédéclaration de la TVA utilise ce type de fenêtre.

Vous noterez en regardant votre barre d'adresse que l'URL du site de la TéléTVA n'est pas www.impots.gouv.fr, mais tva.dgi.minefi.gouv.fr.
C'est donc pour cette URL qu'il faut faire une exception.

*Manipulations :*
  1- Ouvrez le menu «_Préférences_» et placez vous sur l'onglet «_Contenu_» ;
  2- Cliquez sur le bouton «_Exceptions_» ;
  3- Dans la fenêtre qui apparaît, tapez '_tva.dgi.minefi.gouv.fr_' puis cliquez sur le bouton «_Autoriser_».

*Conclusion*
Voilà, le paramétrage de Firefox est terminé. 
Redémarrez votre navigateur préféré : vous devriez maintenant enfin réussir à télérégler votre TVA sans obtenir de message d'erreur.

_Si besoin ce tuto sera complété/modifié pour tenir compte des évolutions du site et de toutes remarques utiles._






Mots-clés :
mozilla apple mac osx os x safari tiger leopard 10.4 10.5 telereglement teletva teletv@ telepaiement paiement payer signer signature envoyer controle activex microsoft ie6 ie7


----------



## Pépé Disney (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Lisez ce post maintenu à jour icii http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=228482

Cordialement,
---
Pépé Disney


----------

